# Ebberron Campaign in Northern VA Starting Looking for Players



## dodger8000 (Aug 2, 2004)

I am starting an Ebberron campaign that will be a good mix of roleplaying and combat.  I believe in an environment where new things are encouraged and people are given freedom to explore thier characters.  I also believe in strong story telling elements where things are clear and a story is told with the group feeling that they are clearly the heroes.

I will be running on Sundays out of the Purcellville area, near leesburg and not too far from Reston via Toll Road.

Please let me know if you are interested or have any questions.

dodger8000@hotmail.com


----------

